# Servlet-Instanzen und ServletContext



## Tag der Arbeit (1. Mai 2007)

Nabend,

wie ich gerade hier gelesen habe, erzeugt ein Webcontainer einen Pool von Servlet-Instanzen.

Verstehe ich Bleiglanz richtig, daß diese Pool-Instanzen auf den gleichen ServletContext zugreifen?


----------



## HLX (2. Mai 2007)

Korrekt - das tun sie.


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2007)

Danke


----------

